# ONR for Show Washing



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello!

Considering buying 2 collapsible buckets from Elite to use with ONR to wash my car at shows - most shows have taps at, but for those that don't - I was considering taking 2x 5L plastic jerry cans with water in.

What dilution should I use for ONR for a no rinse wash?

Thanks


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

30ml ONR / 7.5 litres water. 
Gonz.


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> 30ml ONR / 7.5 litres water.
> Gonz.


Brilliant - thanks!

Would I still need two buckets? If I'm using 1 MF per panel, then surely I won't be putting the MFs back in the solution?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Correct! 

That's a lot of wet microfibres tho. Lol.


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> Correct!
> 
> That's a lot of wet microfibres tho. Lol.


Haha! That's very true! I guess it would be 'safer' than using 1 mitt across the whole car with 2BM though?


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

OllieNeedham said:


> Hello!
> 
> Considering buying 2 collapsible buckets from Elite to use with ONR to wash my car at shows - most shows have taps at, but for those that don't - I was considering taking 2x 5L plastic jerry cans with water in.
> 
> ...


I'm also considering this. Pop up buckets sound like a good option, I've never used ONR. I have read nothing but praise for it, but I don't know if I trust drying without rinsing. Wouldn't feel right somehow.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Mean & clean said:


> I'm also considering this. Pop up buckets sound like a good option, I've never used ONR. I have read nothing but praise for it, but I don't know if I trust drying without rinsing. Wouldn't feel right somehow.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I was like that for years, till I actully tried it now I love it.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> I was like that for years, till I actully tried it now I love it.


Very little swirl risk then? I mean is there any more risk over the conventional way or is it really not an issue?

Thanks 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I still prewash if very dirty, not had any issues with marring the paint. It's going to be great for summer washing.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Mean & clean said:


> Very little swirl risk then? I mean is there any more risk over the conventional way or is it really not an issue?


Make your own mind up... Here's a car that's been washed almost exclusively
with ONR, most usually as a waterless wash, for the past 4 years. Oh, and the
paint is as soft as butter!

Why, oh why, does anyone seek or need to complicate an extremely simple process?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> Make your own mind up... Here's a car that's been washed almost exclusively
> with ONR, most usually as a waterless wash, for the past 4 years. Oh, and the
> paint is as soft as butter!
> 
> ...


Make my own mind up? Well if I purchased every single product I ever considered, I probably wouldn't be able to get the car in the garage :lol:

This is a discussion forum where people can directly discus with each other their findings on products and techniques. I spotted this thread at exactly the time when I'm thinking of going down this route and asked someone a simple question from one enthusiast to another.

You seem to find this a touch irritating, and assume I should just go and try it. Well after 9 years of ownership my car is pretty much flawless, I plan on showing it in a pride of ownership competition, so yes I will ask questions before dashing in.

The photos which you have linked to are not a convincing showcase to be honest. The photos are taken when the sun is going down and the light is at the wrong angle, only one of those photos shows the paint under direct sunlight and that isn't enough to convince me.

You're right cleaning a car is a simple process.

I may over complicate it, with 2 sheepskin mitts, 2 MF sponges and between 3 or 4 buckets depending on if the under arches need a clean or not.

My approach is not simple, but 9 years with no paintwork correction speaks for itself.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

The point I'm making is very simple. There are loads of posts about ONR and
they all have one thing in common... its simplicity of use! No-one, but no-one
is advocating a risky method of cleaning. In actual fact, what happens is that
you get to recognise just what power lightness of touch can have, across 
the board! 

Your whole approach to detailing will change and even when you buff-off, 
you'll use much less pressure than you ever did before. Rubbing anything will
seem totally alien, even when you're probably meant to give it a bit of welly.
On more than one occasion I've had people watching me remark on how little
effort I seem to use. What that means is that I don't tire too quickly, which
is quite a bonus for someone with gammy hands.

So, my question stands, why would _anyone_ want to come along and make
a simple process complicated? Yes, it is irritating if you spend time carefully
putting together threads of guidance and people take absolutely no notice, 
in the mistaken belief that it somehow _has_ to be more complicated than 
what's being described. This despite all the other posts in the thread simply 
confirming the safety and simplicity of using ONR.

Collapsible buckets to take to a car show! Really... what's the point of that, 
other than to create wholly unnecessary work for yourself? You might as well 
take any car shampoo of your choice, then live in the hope that there's 
running water easily available. 

If you don't / can't trust ONR then there's FK#146 that will do a magnificent 
job of waterless cleaning, as long as you use it as directed. It'll clean glass
much quicker and easier than ONR - a one-cloth job, instead of two. I not 
only won't use the 2BM, I physically can't! As I don't have that, what I now
see as dubious, choice, I bless the day that I found products like ONR 
because of how much they make car cleaning so quick and easy.

Car cleaning is meant to be enjoyable as a hobby. It isn't a punishment, so
why try to turn it into a kind of martyrdom for an obscure cause? I really
don't see the point. 

Please don't try accusing me of being unhelpful; there's enough written 
evidence here of every trial I've made with ONR and other similar products. 
All you need do is follow the guidance given here, and once you've got your 
confidence in the product, you then adapt that guidance to suit your own 
style. ONR is not like ordinary car shampoos. If you stay fixed with the 2BM 
mantra, you're likely to come unstuck.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> The point I'm making is very simple. There are loads of posts about ONR and
> they all have one thing in common... its simplicity of use! No-one, but no-one
> is advocating a risky method of cleaning. In actual fact, what happens is that
> you get to recognise just what power lightness of touch can have, across
> ...


I certainly wasn't saying you are unhelpful. Just maybe your tone could of been better.

Yes some of us in some peoples eyes complicate things, does it matter? I was only asking a simple question. Yes there are threads on it. But I see no harm in engaging in a little discussion or does the fact you have documented your opinion mean that is the be all and end all?

You may find messing around with buckets, hose pipes and mitts a chore or difficult. Some of us don't and I still do not think there is any substitute for a conventional bucket wash. 
The results are what I'm interested in. If it takes 2 hours to do something well or 20 mins to achieve ok'ish results, I'd rather take 2 hours and do whatever work that entails.

ONR may be convenient, it could be just what I need for show washing. You're right I should try it for my self that's the only way I'm going to know what it's like. Maybe I'd love it. I still believe that at home in my free time I'd rather go with the conventional method.

I take pride in my car as you probably do, just in a different way. I see no harm in asking for an opinion. Help can be given without being high and mighty about it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Mean & clean said:


> The photos which you have linked to are not a convincing showcase to be honest.


...and that isn't high & mighty? What are you accusing me of - cheating?
I pointed you to a thread that has explicitly recorded every piece of my car's
detailing history for the past 4 years! There are hundreds of pictures taken in 
all sorts of lighting conditions. Your tone suggests that I somehow don't look
after my car as well as you do yours. How dare you - and how can you be
surprised at my reaction?


Mean & clean said:


> You may find messing around with buckets, hose pipes and mitts a chore or difficult. Some of us don't and I still do not think there is *any* substitute for a conventional bucket wash.


There's the problem. If that's what you believe, then ONR isn't for you! If you
find it impossible to believe that there is life after the 2BM, you'll have a dire
problem in the future! Luckily, the wet weather of late has postponed what's
coming...

If you had followed the threads specifically about ONR, what you would have
found is that belief is now a bit 1990's. The world has moved on. There is so
much evidence here about how good ONR is that I can challenge you to find 
any thread where it's criticised and it wasn't the user at fault.

It's isn't about messing about with buckets and stuff. It's about doing a job.
It's about making life simpler, and for me as a disabled person, it means that
I can continue to enjoy pampering my motor, just like anyone else.

The 2BM is _not_ the be all and end all of washing techniques! Indeed the
evidence to that effect is pretty clear. Have a look at this thread and read
as far post #6.

No-one is leading you into temptation, just an easier life with more time to 
concentrate on important things...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Agree to disagree lads, lets move on.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> Agree to disagree lads, lets move on.


Totally agree. This is ridiculous!

Lowiepete

I'd like to point out that if you read my posts properly you will see I am not accusing you of cheating or saying you don't care for your car. Neither am I saying ONR is bad. I had a simple question and you were patronising.

I have my preferences, you have yours.

I'm leaving it there got better things to do than squabble over washing cars.

I also apologise if I've caused offence.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

This is my method for shows and I find it works well and if you're careful (don't use too much pressure), you'll be fine and won't cause swirls or marring.

Prep:

4 capfuls of Dodo Juice Low on Eau in a 500ml spray bottle mxed with water

12 capfuls of Low on Eau in a buck with 1 - 2 gallons of water

Soak 2 microfibre cloths in the bucket.

Method:

Spritz one panel at a time with the spray solution, leave for a few seconds whilst your mixing the product round in the bucket and ring your mircrofibre cloth out (not too much)

Wipe the soaked cloth over the spritzed panel, flip it and buff off. Any residue will flash off.

I go round the whole car like this and then go over it again with clean microfibres and Dodo Juice Basics of Bling.

If the car isn't too dirty, you could probably 'get away' with just using your LoE spray mix as a QD and follow up with BoB.


----------

